# Liam Fox urges ban on "Taliban video game"



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 22, 2010)

> Defence Secretary Liam Fox has urged shops to ban a computer game where players can act as the Taliban and kill British troops.
> 
> Dr Fox said he was "disgusted" that Medal of Honor allowed people to recreate attacks on Nato forces.
> 
> ...









What an utter fuckwit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 22, 2010)

"At the hands of the Taliban, children have lost fathers and wives have lost husbands." Presumably there have been no Afghan casualties, at any point, then. Fucking hell, they _are_ good.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 22, 2010)

Just the thought of that game is making me want to kill infidel Brit squaddies....


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 22, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> "At the hands of the Taliban, children have lost fathers and wives have lost husbands."



...whilst the 'allies' have been using spud guns and water pistols.


----------



## yield (Aug 22, 2010)

Link for the OP. Guardian 22 August 2010.

The defence secretary trying to ban computer games! What is going on?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 23, 2010)

"We give gamers the opportunity to play both sides. Most of us have been doing this since we were seven: someone plays the cop, someone must be robber."

That's a good point isn't it - what a thick cunt Liam Fox is. Can you imagine 



> Defence Secretary Liam Fox has urged schools to ban a playground game where participants can act as muggers and evade lawful arrest.
> 
> Dr Fox said he was "disgusted" that schools allow Cops and Robbers to be played on school premises.
> 
> The popular game is based on the struggle between the police and violent criminals - with players being allowed to choose which side they want to represent...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 23, 2010)

I know its just a cynical ploy to drum up jingoism - but I still like to call him a thick cunt. It suits his face.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Perhaps he prefers Black Hawk Down; where you get to run around shooting black people who don't even have any shoes on.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Perhaps he prefers Black Hawk Down; where you get to run around shooting black people who don't even have any shoes on.


 
naaah

that's Resident Evil 5


----------



## yield (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Defence Secretary Liam Fox has urged schools to ban a playground game where participants can act as muggers and evade lawful arrest.
> 
> Dr Fox said he was "disgusted" that schools allow Cops and Robbers to be played on school premises.
> 
> The popular game is based on the struggle between the police and violent criminals - with players being allowed to choose which side they want to represent...







Shippou-Chan said:


> naaah
> 
> that's Resident Evil 5



The co-op on that was excellent. The controls were clunky though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 23, 2010)

I wonder what "Dr" Liam Fox's PhD thesis was? How To Be A Thick Fucking Cunt perhaps?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 23, 2010)

Can I be the first to say - what a fuckwit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2010)

Liam Fox just handed out some epic free publicity because he is an idiot.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2010)

I reckon he got paid  by EA to make that statement to be honest.

dave


----------



## zog (Aug 23, 2010)

Indeed. I never knew it was coming out - or had any interest in it, but now I'll be buying this one for sure.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2010)

Muslim leader Ossama Bin Laden has urged shops to ban a computer game where players can act as invading evil capatalist soldiers and kill loyal rightous and holy Taliban troops. 

Ossama said he was "disgusted" that Medal of Honor allowed people to recreate attacks on Taliban defenders.

An updated version of the popular game, due to be released in October, is based on the struggle between allied special forces and the Taliban - with players being allowed to choose which side they want to represent.

A clip on the YouTube website shows a US soldier fighting in southern Helmand province, where Taliban forces have lived for centuries.

Gamers are apparently instructed to stop the heathens "at all costs", and receive points for every Taliban troop they kill.

Ossama said: "It's shocking that someone would think it acceptable to recreate the acts of the Americans. At the hands of the yanks, children have lost fathers and wives have lost husbands.

I would urge retailers to show their support for our armed forces and ban this tasteless product."

A spokeswoman for the game's developer, Electronic Arts, told the Sunday Times: "The format of the new Medal of Honor game merely reflects the fact that every conflict has two sides.

"We give gamers the opportunity to play both sides. Most of us have been doing this since we were seven: someone plays the cop, someone must be robber.

"In Medal of Honor multiplayer, someone's got to be the American infidels."


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantastic! Politicians + video games tend to equal a spout-load of shit!  I shall think of his aggrived face next time Ezio knifes a dignatary of Florence!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 23, 2010)

What a stupid fucking moron , what difference does it make whether the computer generated image is '' British ''  or '' Taliban ''? Why can't the tories just fuck off?


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just the thought of that game is making me want to kill infidel Brit squaddies....


 
 Well I guess it will be more of a challenge as they get all they toys.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> What a stupid fucking moron , what difference does it make whether the computer generated image is '' British ''  or '' Taliban ''? Why can't the tories just fuck off?


 
The other irony is that the politician has stated UK troops are represented when in fact none are. Its US troops in the game.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2010)

I bet the dickhead would shit a brick if he came across Manhunter


----------



## panzor (Aug 24, 2010)

An Electronic Arts spokesman said the game "does not allow players to kill British soldiers".

"No British troops feature in the game," he said.


He really is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 24, 2010)

This story hasn't generated any comments over at the Daily Mail site. Shame, I was hoping for a laugh.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2010)

> Defence Secretary Liam Fox has said he will do everything in his power to ensure that British troops participating in the forthcoming Medal of Honour video game are brought home immediately to ensure that there will be no needless loss of imaginary life.
> 
> A statement later released by The game’s publishers Electronic Arts confirmed that the game “does not allow players to actually kill British soldiers and that no British lives were lost in the development of the game,”
> 
> ...


from: http://newsarse.com/2010/08/24/fox-...stant-british-troops-from-made-up-video-game/


----------



## gnuneo (Aug 24, 2010)

a few years ago Palestinian programmers made a FPS where the 'hero' side (unsurprisingly) were Palestinians shooting Israelis. The Zionists went ballistic about it, and (i think) actually managed to get it banned from distribution in the West.

ffs.


on another note, the IDF interviews its recruits about the type of games they play - FPS went into front lines, and role-players were kept in reserves. Gee, i *wonder* why the ability to project yourself into other roles would be seen as a negative ability for such training?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2010)

the only way to win is not to play


----------



## gnuneo (Aug 24, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> the only way to win is not to play


 
...w.o.u.l.d.n.'.t  y.o.u  p.r.e.f.e.r  a  n.i.c.e  g.a.m.e  o.f  c.h.e.s.s??


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 24, 2010)

These aren't the old tories, I'm sure Clegg will sort him out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

In Liam Fox's wank bank:


----------



## gnuneo (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> In Liam Fox's wank bank:


 
woahhh - dream date!!! 


palin in 40 years time...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 24, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Can I be the first to say - what a fuckwit.


 
I'm afraid not, read the OP


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2010)

gnuneo said:


> ...w.o.u.l.d.n.'.t  y.o.u  p.r.e.f.e.r  a  n.i.c.e  g.a.m.e  o.f  c.h.e.s.s??


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 26, 2010)

Medal of Honour used to be good but has been rubbish for years. But now this politician has made such a fuss I'll probably get it to check it out. 

I don't think i will become a Taliban as a result. I managed not to kill anyone with a plastic bag after playing Manhunt...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2010)

It's all true, the influence of video games. I had a bash on Yoshi's Story the other day and later that day ended up swallowing 3 old ladies at the post office and regurgitating them as eggs.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 27, 2010)

tbh hes got a point

after the hoo hah over the airport scene in MW2 I have, on several occasions, taken a quick trip to Manchester Airport and lobbed genades into the departure lounge and then moved onto arrivals where I have mowed down reams of people with a SAW


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2010)

why the fuck did i not think to use some grenades in that mission.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> why the fuck did i not think to use some grenades in that mission.


 
cos stabbing them up is more gratifying?


----------



## gnuneo (Aug 27, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's all true, the influence of video games. I had a bash on Yoshi's Story the other day and later that day ended up swallowing 3 old ladies at the post office and regurgitating them as eggs.


 
i was off the generation that played pac-man in the original...

the 90s were awesome.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2010)

of course if this game just involved blatting away at Afghans he'd have no problem with it at all.


----------



## gnuneo (Aug 27, 2010)

!! I do hope you are not suggesting Afghans are REAL people?? If they weren't so backwards, we wouldn't be there to teach them about "peace and democracy", would we?

so shooting them is OK - stands to reason really.


----------

